# احدث طريقة لتصميم محطات معالجة المياه؟؟



## شمس الغاردينيا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوتي ذوي الخبرة..... ارجو منكم مساعدتي باعطائي فكرة مع مخطط تفصيلي عن طريقة block module لتصميم محطات معالجة المياه السطحية والجوفية .
انا مهندسة انشائية وبعيدة عن هذا المجال وبحاجة الى معلومات عن هذه الطريقة.

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لكم وشكرا.


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اين اينتم يا اهل الخبرة؟؟؟؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## yousefegyp (24 أكتوبر 2012)

البلوك مويول عبارة عن وحدة تنقية مياه عادية وبفس الوحدات والتتابع بس الفرق بدل ما بنعمل كل مبنى لوحده بعمل المبانى موحدة متكاملة فيها جميع الوحدات لو فى سؤال معين يا ريت توضحيه وانا مستعد للاجابة


----------

